# Be honest. How many hours a day do you spend on these boards?



## Psionicist (Jan 28, 2002)

Hello there.

Now be honest. How many hours do you spend every day (in average) on EN Boards? This is active time, not idleing.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 28, 2002)

Only about one hour I think _here_ but many more on the internet overall.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 28, 2002)

Honestly, I'm usually logged in here all day long at work. I'm not here as much on the weekends.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 28, 2002)

I rarely stay logged in for more than an hour or so, but I come here a couple times a day.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 29, 2002)

I can answer this question with perfect accuracy: The amount of time I spend on these boards is _exactly_ *TOO MUCH*.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 29, 2002)

I'm usually around and about from around 5:30 pm to about 10:00 pm (that's US central time, btw).

On the weekends, tho, I'm usually active from around 11:00 am in the morning to around 11:30 pm at night (this is still US central time).


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jan 29, 2002)

I usually log on at work, but may not actually be looking at the board. 

I only spend about an hour a day when I am off work. Just not a prolific poster.


----------



## Someguy (Jan 29, 2002)

With school...about 1-2 hours

with out school...6 or more...


----------



## Horacio (Jan 29, 2002)

Too much!

Maybe only 3 hours active, but  8 hours connected, and 24 hours with some D&D/d20/ENWorld stuff rolling around in some corner of my brain. I'm lucky I'm multitasking and can do other things while I think in D&D...


----------

